# Berlioz or Liszt ?



## plans (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello,
Who has composed the Rakoczy March?
A search returns both Liszt and Berlioz.
How is this possible?
Thanks


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I suggest that you use a search engine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rákóczi_March


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When the subject of inspiration is an historically or culturally significant one, it is not uncommon for more than one composer to compose a work on it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> I suggest that you use a search engine https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rákóczi_March


The internet helps (almost) always.


----------



## gardibolt (May 22, 2015)

For anyone too lazy to click, the answer is: "neither." They both wrote arrangements of it, but someone else composed it long before they were born and no one knows who for certain.


----------

